# how to get started snow goose hunting



## ksfowler166 (Oct 2, 2011)

I would like to get started snow goose hunting.The only times I have shot snows is either with guides or jump shooting them.My preconsived idea of snow goose hunting is several guys with hundreds of decoys with an electonic caller.After reading some threads apparently you can use much smaller groups.So how would you guys reccomend I get started?


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> So how would you guys reccomend I get started?


 1) to be able to shoot snow geese, buy a black hoodie. 2) wear as many bands on your lanyard as possible, buy them if you must. 3) skull cap is optional . Now,if ya wanna be an average snow goose hunter... 1)decide on what type of hunting you're mainly gonna do...water/field/both. 2)choose your decoys, this will depend on #1 somewhat and which type/style of decoy is really a personal preference 3) location...running traffic on migrators or scouting each day for hot fields 4) ecaller....clear sounds are better than testosterone boosting loud 5) learn to read the birds as they work your spread, snow geese will finish just like other fowl if ya learn what they want and how they react to sounds/decoys,no need to shoot them over 25yds. 6) camo your blind well. Then,when it's camoed enough,camo it more. 7) sleep alot during the off season cause you won't sleep any during it. 8 ) if using a dog, camo their blind even more than yours and teach it to wait until you release it to get birds, those juvies will keep coming back if the dog isn't running around. 9) if you use fliers/vortex thingys,etc., have fun, alot of extra crap to haul into a field that ya don't really need IMO. 10) leave the flag at home, if they can't see 800+ white things in the field, waving a flag ain't gonna help 11) don't get discouraged by low harvest numbers,it takes a few seasons to become fairly consistant at killing snow geese.

Alex


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

goosegrinder said:


> > So how would you guys reccomend I get started?
> 
> 
> 1) to be able to shoot snow geese, buy a black hoodie. 2) wear as many bands on your lanyard as possible, buy them if you must. 3) skull cap is optional . Now,if ya wanna be an average snow goose hunter... 1)decide on what type of hunting you're mainly gonna do...water/field/both. 2)choose your decoys, this will depend on #1 somewhat and which type/style of decoy is really a personal preference 3) location...running traffic on migrators or scouting each day for hot fields 4) ecaller....clear sounds are better than testosterone boosting loud 5) learn to read the birds as they work your spread, snow geese will finish just like other fowl if ya learn what they want and how they react to sounds/decoys,no need to shoot them over 25yds. 6) camo your blind well. Then,when it's camoed enough,camo it more. 7) sleep alot during the off season cause you won't sleep any during it. 8 ) if using a dog, camo their blind even more than yours and teach it to wait until you release it to get birds, those juvies will keep coming back if the dog isn't running around. 9) if you use fliers/vortex thingys,etc., have fun, alot of extra crap to haul into a field that ya don't really need IMO. 10) leave the flag at home, if they can't see 800+ white things in the field, waving a flag ain't gonna help 11) don't get discouraged by low harvest numbers,it takes a few seasons to become fairly consistant at killing snow geese.
> ...


This is an interesting Perspective on Snow Goose Hunting!  Although I agree with many of these statements.

But what if he wants to be better than AVG?


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Buy decoys, scout, hide blinds well, play the wind, and pull the trigger. Hooded sweatshirts and skull caps are good for keeping warm.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> But what if he wants to be better than AVG?


  12) Video camera... :beer:

Alex


----------



## PA Snow Hunter (May 18, 2011)

Alot of guys, including me, use and believe in the flyers and rotarys. IMO they are an important tool. He's right about the call, but if you can get clear, and freakin loud, you got it. Main point learn from other hunters. Posting on this forum is a start but I'd hunt with several groups you know, and pick the best tactics from each to make your own plan. Or you could learn the hard way like we did. Good luck. Second the Video camera.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

If you can try to find a field of mainly ross geese, they are not the brightest and decoy good.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

IMO you need atleast 200 decoys per hunter. Get in a hot field or under a heavy flight of hungry geese. E calls and all the other gizmos have there place but good scouting on the right group of birds trumps everything else. Playing the weather can stack the deck in your favor.


----------

